# some dug but not by me



## zanes_antiques (May 5, 2007)

I picked up a few bottles today from a local digger who's been doing it for 30 plus years. Sometimes I think he's stuck in the 70's on what some things are worth, thank goodness. I got a two gallon Demijohn that is the twin to the one I already have. There are a few minor differences. I also got 9 Hutches and 2 Squats. I'll post a few photos of everything and also of both Demi's together.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 5, 2007)

Hutches. The first one is from Butler Pa. I hope The lady, from up there, sees it.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 5, 2007)

more here's a Kalamazoo for you Michigan Collectors. It's embossed "W.H. RUSSELL" on the other side.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 5, 2007)

Here's one from Fairmont W.Va..


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 5, 2007)

Here's a common Wheeling Hutch from a scarce bottler. " Johns Bros.Follansbee,W.Va.".

    Funny thing is that my brother had this same bottle and sold it to the guy I got it from.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 5, 2007)

Here's one of the Demi's together.


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 5, 2007)

Here is a Squat Soda from Akron, Ohio. It's embossed "G.N. & Co. / AKRON, O."


----------



## cobaltbot (May 5, 2007)

Nice acquisitions, another embossed demi!  I also like the tombstone slug plate from Butler.  I went to college at Slippery Rock which is in Butler County.  Unfortunately at the time I was between being interested in bottles, except the kind that came in those great heavy-duty cardboard boxes from the state store. Wish I had kept more of those to store my bottles in now.   I had free time on my hands and should have been digging instead of partying!


----------



## madman (May 6, 2007)

hey zane great hutches! love those embossed demis bet you got a steal mike


----------



## capsoda (May 6, 2007)

Hey Zaner, That is a nice haul you have there. Usually bottles with names like Kalamazoo go for really good money.


----------



## LC (May 6, 2007)

Have a few of these out in the garage Zane, but not these brands. I have one five gallon that is embossed pretty heavily, but the embossing is upside down compared to the embossing on the ones you show. Mine is most likely newer than yours isn't it. I have what I think is a three or four gallon green one ( no embossing ) that is splattered with a thousand bubbles or more. Will post a pic of it when possible.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC (May 6, 2007)

Zane, have you ever seen the metal stands that holds these bottles where they swivel at the middle to make it easy to pour the contents? The bottles look pretty neat sitting in them. I believe a person could make them pretty easily using an authentic one as a pattern. I have a couple of them as well, may have to take a close look at one when time os allowed to see how hard it would be to copy it.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC (May 6, 2007)

That was a great haul of bottles. Were the demijohns dug as well Zane? I would not think one of those could survive if it were ever to get buried in the ground.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 6, 2007)

I don't think either was dug "L". I traded my Brother, CraigC90 (on the forum), for the first one and the other came from the Pittsburgh Bottle Show, years ago. I hope atleast one of the Hutches is decent.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 8, 2007)

Hey Zane go to this site and download the Potomac Bottle Club's April Newsletter and you will see an interesting "go with" for your Consolidated Ice Co demi's.

http://www.potomacbottlecollectors.org/download.php?view.75


----------

